# Field dressing tips...



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

A pair of Fiskar pruning sheers sure makes quick work of the sternum and pelvis on deer. Although I have to nibble my way through the pelvis. I like to get a good gap to remove the intestines at that end....
What else ya got?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I use the old butt out tool and have been happy with it.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A folding saw makes quick work of the sternum and pelvic bone. I always carry a folding saw for trimming shooting lanes, cutting brush for camo, and field dressing.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I use a Buck Zipper, never had a problem pushing it through the sternum. If you core out the butt first, you don't have to cut through the pelvis. Saws are great for shooting lanes.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Never felt the need to split the pelvis or open the sternum till after I got it home. I think it helps keep leaves and debris off the meat.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Never felt the need to split the pelvis or open the sternum till after I got it home. I think it helps keep leaves and debris off the meat.


X2 I’m in that mindset also. 
If it’s warm I’ll split open the chest after it’s hanging


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

After you are done field dressing. Take a big gulp of water from your bottle but hold it in your mouth. Now dribble it out slowly over your hands like a faucet while you wash them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Out of 100+ deer, I've never split the pelvis and never really understood why so many did. Maybe its my cheapness. I consider anyplace the meat is cut to be waste since it will have to be trimmed off later. I don't even split it while hanging. I don't cut into the meat until I'm processing and it goes straight to the packaging and freezer.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Take your pocket knife, make an incision from the sac to the sternum, cut the bunghole, pull the stuff out, and start dragging. Heart and lungs left in the deer aren't gonna hurt anything til you get home. Splitting the pelvis just opens up meat for contamination.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Splitting the pelvis allows you to pull everything out towards the rear of the animal in one motion. It aids in cooling and allows me to clean out the pelvic opening. It opens up the rear of the body cavity more on the gambrel which aids in cooling and butchering.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The pelvic opening on my carcasses are completely clean and open. Splitting the pelvis only makes it slightly easier cleaning, but if you factor in having to split the pelvis, its a wash. But with more wasted meat. Take a look in any beef processor, they never split the pelvis until the carcass is split to be broke down. Deer can be done the same way. I think it’s way easier than people realize until they try it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have both cut pelvis and not. Prefer not to in most cases.
Far as cutting sternum goes on a whitetail ...always found no problem going just to the left or right of the sternum right where the rib bones meet sternum and with a good sharp knife cutting through the ribs.
Cutting up just enough to get a good hold on the esophagus.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I carry zip ties with me and zip tie the intestines 2 times about an inch apart right near the exit...
Cinch em down real good and cut in between the two. Both ends are sealed off and then I can deal with back door removal when its hanging up.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cut the pelvis and like fastwater cut on both sides of sternum , then load on woods trailer , drop in cooler at the shed ,tie rear legs down before rigamortis sets in spread chest cavity with wood piece and leave cooler open for the overnight carcuss cool down (mid to low 30's at the minimum) I pick my hunting day accordingly by overnight temps .....next morning put 2-1 gallon frozen ice jugs in the chest and 1 half gallon on the rear leg pelvis area ..... rotate out with new frozen jugs as needed ...... the buck this year stay at the cabin for the week ...... the doe came home for the week, then back down for processing

I use to have a couple pullies and once all ready , hoist up along a tree to empty guts and drain then lower on the other side away from gut pile


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Like Fastwater, I split the ribs adjacent to the sternum all the way to an easy esophagus grab, then split the pelvis and have the deer gutted clean and ready to drag before my hunting buddies even get their rubber gloves and face mask on. 😂


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Whats the purpose of splitting the ribs?
Out of the 70 or so deer I killed never seen a reason
Just curios


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

the weav said:


> Whats the purpose of splitting the ribs?
> Out of the 70 or so deer I killed never seen a reason
> Just curios


Prolly just personal preference. 
It makes it easier for me to reach in, grab esophagus, pull it to cut it out without bending and running my arms up in cavity grabbing esophagus with one hand then running other hand up in cavity with knife mostly going by feel to cut it. And the older I get...the less bending I like to do and the more I'd rather watch than feel exactly where my knife is versus the rest of my digits. Especially If'n it's super cold and my fingers are alittle numb.

Which brings up another gutting tip.
Since most of us prolly gut either bare handed or using latex gloves...If'n it's super cold and your fingers are numb...as soon as you open the belly up...set your knife down and run your hands into the innards or blood and let fingers thaw a bit before using knife again. Cutting with numb fingers can be dangerous.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

the weav said:


> Whats the purpose of splitting the ribs?
> Out of the 70 or so deer I killed never seen a reason
> Just curios


Helps cool the carcass. Gets air in there when propped open. As well as make it easier to remove the heart, lungs, and esophagus.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

the weav said:


> Whats the purpose of splitting the ribs?
> Out of the 70 or so deer I killed never seen a reason
> Just curios


It also dramatically speeds up the field dressing process by opening the cavity up, seriously reduces it to just a couple minutes of work. I learned to do it this way when I lived and hunted in the mountain states back in the late 70’s and out there the whole time you spend gutting an animal your back is to the world with fresh dead game in the air. Learned to get it done quick like that and now that’s how I prefer it, my buddies always joke that I dress them out like the law is on their way. 😂


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

All preference. I never split any ribs until hanging at home, and gutting is still a 2 minute job at most. Not sure how it would save me any time. Sometimes I don’t even split ribs when hanging, frankly it makes no difference in the end.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Like some of the others I split the ribs as high as I can (unless it’s a buck going to taxidermist). Easier to cut and grab the esophagus. I also split the pelvis. Toughest job for me is the bladder and not puncturing it. Any tips? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Junebug2320 said:


> Like some of the others I split the ribs as high as I can (unless it’s a buck going to taxidermist). Easier to cut and grab the esophagus. I also split the pelvis. Toughest job for me is the bladder and not puncturing it. Any tips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't split the pelvis till you're at home or camp with a water supply to clean up after removing the bladder. This is why I don't split the pelvis. I never split the rib cage either. Never saw a point in it.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

To prevent puncturing the bladder and lower intestines when cutting the pelvic bone push down on them and pull slightly to the front of the animal. This will create a nice open pocket between the pelvic bone and organs to give you plenty of clearance.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah gonna be a cold one, checked out my spot yesterday and still deer in the area, this is public land, so see what happens. Guys will move around after getting cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I leave the bladder in till I get home and leave 8-10'' of intestine and tie it in a knot, get home and turn upside down and remove everything from the back to the front, I also zip tie my tag inside the ear, keeps it clean and doesn't get pulled off.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I split everything i can to cool down the meat as soon and as much as possible.


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Never felt the need to split the pelvis or open the sternum till after I got it home. I think it helps keep leaves and debris off the meat.


x2


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

Bprice1031 said:


> Don't split the pelvis till you're at home or camp with a water supply to clean up after removing the bladder. This is why I don't split the pelvis. I never split the rib cage either. Never saw a point in it.


x2


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Have both cut pelvis and not. Prefer not to in most cases.
> Far as cutting sternum goes on a whitetail ...always found no problem going just to the left or right of the sternum right where the rib bones meet sternum and with a good sharp knife cutting through the ribs.
> Cutting up just enough to get a good hold on the esophagus.


I've cut the sternum but I cant get my hand between where I cut without risky cutting my hand and wrist and forearm on the jagged sternum parts. How wide is the gap on that rib cut method?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

There are good tips on here… Here's a great tip… Never, never, never ever use water to clean up the meat before butchering, definitely never use water to "clean out "the carcass while it's hanging. That is the absolute quickest way to introduce bacteria.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I cut the ribs on each side of the sternum with fixed blade knife , ice jugs fit nice and easy 
When you process yourself and no walk in cooler for aging a week


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

9Left said:


> There are good tips on here… Here's a great tip… Never, never, never ever use water to clean up the meat before butchering, definitely never use water to "clean out "the carcass while it's hanging. That is the absolute quickest way to introduce bacteria.


I agree with you on this one and never hose mine out but know plenty of people who do. I've tried to tell them but they have there way of doing things I guess.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have always split the sternum and cut the esophagus as high up as possible and started downward there. I have a gut hook deer knife that makes zipping along the belly a cinch. I use a folding saw and perhaps it's overkill, but I trim around the entire anus and saw both sides of the pelvis and trim it all the way out. We don't drag deer around dressed we get them where they need to be and use ATV or SXS for transport. I usually clean them in the back of the house after retrieving unless extenuating circumstances. I've seen it done both ways.....I just do it the way my father showed me as a kid and it works for me as I feel like I get a clean animal. I'm confident a butcher or professional would do a better job or perhaps do it differently, but it works for me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buck16on said:


> I've cut the sternum but I cant get my hand between where I cut without risky cutting my hand and wrist and forearm on the jagged sternum parts. *How wide is the gap on that rib cut method?*


The cut rib side will be plenty flexible enough to pull ribs open enough with one hand to get your arm in with the other to grab windpipe to pull it down and cut it.
With windpipe now held in place to cut,slowly release ribs with hand holding ribs, grab knife with that hand, reach in and cut windpipe. Obviously you have to be careful of the jagged ribs bones when releasing ribs down onto arm holding windpipe but with a jacket on, have never had any issue. Cut windpipe, set knife down, grab ribs again with that hand pulling them open off holding arm and pull windpipe down below sternum.
Sounds like a lot but really very quick with a sharp knife and IMO...much safer than bending and tryin to get hands/arms up in rib cavity and cutting blindly. 
I just don't bend that well anymore...


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

fastwater said:


> The cut rib side will be plenty flexible enough to pull ribs open enough with one hand to get your arm in with the other to grab windpipe to pull it down and cut it.
> With windpipe now held in place to cut,slowly release ribs with hand holding ribs, grab knife with that hand, reach in and cut windpipe. Obviously you have to be careful of the jagged ribs bones when releasing ribs down onto arm holding windpipe but with a jacket on, have never had any issue. Cut windpipe, set knife down, grab ribs again with that hand pulling them open off holding arm and pull windpipe down below sternum.
> Sounds like a lot but really very quick with a sharp knife and IMO...much safer than bending and tryin to get hands/arms up in rib cavity and cutting blindly.
> I just don't bend that well anymore...


Thank you for the info. I'm going to try this.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

fastwater said:


> Prolly just personal preference.
> It makes it easier for me to reach in, grab esophagus, pull it to cut it out without bending and running my arms up in cavity grabbing esophagus with one hand then running other hand up in cavity with knife mostly going by feel to cut it. And the older I get...the less bending I like to do and the more I'd rather watch than feel exactly where my knife is versus the rest of my digits. Especially If'n it's super cold and my fingers are alittle numb.
> 
> Which brings up another gutting tip.
> Since most of us prolly gut either bare handed or using latex gloves...If'n it's super cold and your fingers are numb...as soon as you open the belly up...set your knife down and run your hands into the innards or blood and let fingers thaw a bit before using knife again. Cutting with numb fingers can be dangerous.



Happiness is a warm gut pile !!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Happiness is a warm gut pile !!


Been many hunts, I couldn't wait to get my hands in the hot chest cavity/blood


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Been many hunts, I couldn't wait to get my hands in the hot chest cavity/blood


Yep!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

My oldest shot a buck the other evening so I took a couple quick shots of what it looks like when not splitting the pelvis. Theres nothing keeping it from cooling. I do have the advantage in that I can do all of this while its hanging in my garage.


----------

